# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  la gale sur cochon d'inde ??? HELP :(

## latinachupeta

bonjour tout le monde!!!

bon voila il ya quelques mois j'ai commencé a voir quelques manques de poils sur l'un de mes chons, mais rien d'alarmant avec le changement de saison j'ai pensé que c'était normal!!!

ce dernier mois entre mes stages les cours etc.. , j'ai demandé a mon père de s'en ocupé a ma place, qui quand je lui demandé si les puces allaient bien me disait oui oui !!

hier en allant les nourir , je découvre avec horreur que les trois puces (les femelles qui sont ensenbles) ont des plaies, des croutes, et des manques de poil énormes partout; elle sont ammagries se grattent et couinent !!!

éffondrée et affolée, jai vite chercher sur internet ce que ca pouvait étre!!

elles sont amaigrie mais mangent tres bien et n'ont pas perdu l'appetit !!
 j'ai lu et vu des images sur la gale je suis sure que c'est ca!!

vendredi je les emmene chez le veterinaire mais chez moi il n'y a pas de spécialisé en NAc chez moi!!
en attendant vendredi j'ai été en pharmacie qui vend aussi des produits vétérinaires

on m'a donné du stoghold pour chien et chat ainsi qu'un désinfectant pour la cage !!!

j'ai deux males qui sont séparés des femelles  car c'est une cage sur étages, mais je supose qu'il va falloir aussi els traiter!!

ils vivent en exterieur et l'humidité n'aide pas , meme si la cage est protégé , et ma mere m'interdit de els rentrer dedans!!!

en attendant vendredi pour les soulager que puis je faire apart le traitement ?
j'ai vu un site qui parlait de bain a l'argile mais j'ai peur qu'en les lavant avec le froid dehors, meme en les sechant a la seviette ils attrapent froid?


jaimerai tous vos conseils car j'ai peur que le vétérinaire qui s'y connait pas bcp en NAC ne puisse pas repondre a toutes mes questions!!!!!


j'espere arrivé a les sauver et que cest pas trop tard!!!!!

merci d'avance

----------


## latinachupeta

j'oubliais qu'est ce que je peux utiliser pour désinfecter et secher les plaies ???


est ce que quelqu'un a déja eu affaire a se genre de maladies !! donnez moi vos conseils, vos experiences! merci davance

----------


## angel35

Bonjour,

J'ai déjà traité mon chon contre la gale mais à un tout petit stade et c'est super bien parti avec le strongol*, par contre attention aux quantités, moi c'était une pipette entière mais pour chaton à la base, le strongol* chien, chat, je pense qu'il faut adapter en fonction du poids de l'animal.

Sinon, il faut faire le traitement 2 fois, remettre le produit 15 jours après.

Là, vu le stade de tes puces, je doute que cela suffise par contre le bain à cette période de l'année, même en les séchant bien, sachant qu'elles vivent dehors, je pense que tu leur feras plus de mal que de bien.

Attends peut-être d'autres confirmations ou téléphone à ton véto pour être sûre mais je pense que tu peux nettoyer les plaies à la bétadine.

Et oui, il vaut mieux que tu traites les mâles également, on est jamais trop prudent.

Bon courage.

----------


## Jessi

Normalement strongold chaton mais quand c'est trop avancé on peut faire des injections chez le véto, mais je n'ai plus le nom en tête. Il va aussi falloir désinfecter tout le clapier, et franchement pas de bravo à ton père   ::

----------


## walibi

normalement le stron**gold chien est trop dosé pour les chons !!!!!

on met une pipette entière de stron**gold chaton par chon de 1kg

le produit qu'on peut faire en injection c'est l'ivo**mec mais attention seul un véto compétent peut le faire car le dosage est infime.............
par contre ce produit peut tout à fait être mis en poor on (sur la peau)

tu peux désinfecter les plaies avec de la béta*dine diluée dans un peu d'eau  (en bouteille)

tu pourrais nous faire des photos pour qu'on voit les dégats ? savoir si il y a vraiment urgence ou si tu peux attendre vendredi le véto.............

tu dois aussi les aider avec de la vitamine C  direct dans la bouche. tu peux en donner 1ml le matin et 1ml le soir. Pas de peur de surdosage car la vitamine C en trop est éliminée dans les urines   :Embarrassment: k: 
tu devras tenir les clapiers le plus propre possible, quitte à changer la litière tous les 2 jours.............

c'est quoi le produit que t'a donné la pharmacie pour les clapiers ?

je suppose qu'elles n'ont eu aucun soin de la part de ton père et donc pas de légumes non plus...........c'est lamentable !!!!!!!!  :grrr:

----------


## latinachupeta

euh je tiens a preciser que mon pere ne les a pas laissé crever de faim, ils ont eu légumes, graines et foin rien n'a changé dans l'alimentation, c'est la maladie qui les as rendu aussi maigres, j'ai lu qu'avec le stress , a force de se gratter ils perdent l'appétit!!!
pourtant je trouve qu'elles continuent de manger!!
jesssaierai de vous faire des photos et de les mettre jeudi!!!

en rentrant de cours, mon pere ma aidé on a vider toutes les litieres, bouger la cage de place, on la dabord asperger d'un fort jet d'eau pour enlever tout reste de residu, ensuite avec un ballet brosse et du produit CIF on a frotter partout, ensuite on a rerincer, on a installer des lampes chauffantes et la cage au soleil pour que sa sèche , ensuite on a passé le produit dilué donné par le conseiller veterinaire de la pharmacie qui est censé tué les acariens et les bactéries  ( la marque :MEFISTO desinfectant  insecticide)

j'ai lavé toutes les gamelles et désinfecté aussi , les cabannes, les ponts en bois, les passerelles ....

ensuite niveau soins: 
les males ont fait la coupe prinptemps de maniere a voir mieux si ils venaient a perdre du poil, mais chez les males rien , a part de legers manques de poils, pas de croutes rien, donc on a traiter en esperant que ca sera radical!!!!


les femelles:
 le strogold aussi a la pipette graduée  (le conseiller veterinaire nous a dit de mettre la moiitié d'une dose a chatons ) et bétadine sur les plaies!!!

jpeux vous dire que jen est deux qui sont sauvageonnes et une tres docviles, ben les sauvageonnes elles se sont laissées faire, come quoi les animaux sentent qu'on leur veut pas de mal...


je fai des photos rapidemment et je vous montre ca !!!
 pour le fett qu'elles soient maigres, qu'est ce que je peux faire de plus pr les remplumer??


pour les traitement cest bien dans 15 jours qu'on recommence ?
zet pour le produit desinfectant de la cage cest tous les combien ???


vitamine C les doses peu importe??  parce qu'habituellement je les dilue dans les biberons !!!

----------


## latinachupeta

j'ai regarder le site LA BANDE A JOJO en tapant "gale cochon d'inde ya des photos du deroulement  de la maladie et de la guerison, si ya n'a qui sont intéressé!!! sinon a part la betadine personne n'a déja testé ??

je voulais essayer les bains d'argile mais bon ... si vous me dites qu'il fait trop froid, et je trouve aussi que cest risquer , je peux faire une croix dessus!!!
moi cest surtout les soulager des démangeaisons parce que c'est déchirant de les voir comme ca!!!!

----------


## walibi

alors dans un premier temps, la vitamine C dans l'eau ça ne sert à rien car au bout de 15/20 minutes avec la lumière elle s'oxyde et donc devient inéfficace........j'insiste donc sur le fait de la donner direct dans la bouche à l'aide d'une seringue sans aiguille !!!!
1ml le matin et 1ml le soir.

pour les booster : banane bien mure (peau presque noire), flocon d'avoine. Ainsi que des légumes riches en fibre et vitamines : fenouil, poivron, celeri branche............et carottes pour le sucre.....elles en ont besoin surtout si elles sont dehors   ::  

j'espère quand même qu'elles n'en sont pas au point de la bande à jojo parce que là franchement c'est à un stade très très avancé.........   ::   ::   ::  

l'argile verte c'est bien mais ça necessite à ce que les chons soient en intérieur car après séchage de l'argile, il faut faire un bain..........mais ça fonctionne très très bien !!!!

tu peux sur les parties où il n'y a pas de plaie mettre un peu d'huile d'olive ou encore de la vaseline, ça hydrate donc limite les démangeaisons

----------


## walibi

elles pèsent combien tes puces ?
ça me parait peu 1/2 pipette  :? 

le traitement se fait tous les 10 jours et pas 15 jours...........

pour la désinfection des clapiers c'est à chaque change jusqu'à complète guerison........donc tous les 4/5 jours environ

----------


## latinachupeta

non justement en voyant la gale sur "la bande a jojo " ca me rassure de voir les mienes !!!
bon elles ont quand meme des plaies pas jolies, mais riena  voir !! enfin vous verrez les photos vous me direz, mais les miennes n'ont pas de squames , la plus touchée n'a plus de poil sur les fesses, une autre a plus de poils sur les coté et a des plaies, et une autre n'a pas trop perdu de poil mais cest par petites zones et c'est surtout des plaies, mais cest moins facile a voir elle est noire donc la peau est noire en dessous !!!!

pour la vitamine C quel dommage je savais pas!! ca veut dire que dan les biberons depuis que je fais ca cetait du gaspillage !!!

je voulais savoir pour l'huile d'olive ou la vaseline ya til des risques de léchage ?? jai jamais vu un cochon d'inde se lecher mais ya til des risques?

----------


## latinachupeta

je ne les ai pas peser, parce que trop legeres pour une balance normale !!!
javais deja essayer pour une chonne ca marchait pas !!! si je vais chez le véto vendredi il les pesera de toutes maniere, il me dira lui!!! je lui dirai qu'ils ont eu l'injection !
simple question : cest la premiere fois que j'en emmene trois d'un coup : vous pensez qu'il va me faire payer le prix de trois consultations ou pas ?

en tout cas, faut qu'elle regrossisent parce que la ca ma choqué, elles été rondouillettes et puis elles avaient bcp de poils ( angora, un peu preuvienne et rosette ) donc entre la perte de poid et la perte de poil ca fai drole !!!

----------


## walibi

oui désolée pour la vitamine mais c'est effectivement du gachis  :?  :? 
ça te coutera moins chez de leur donner dans la bouche en direct  : marque vir******* chez le véto ou francodex en animalerie.

as-tu une balance de cuisine ? genre pour peser la farine quand tu fais des gatos !!!!! moi je pèse mes chons avec, elles sont hyper précises   :Embarrassment: k: 

pas de souci de léchage avec la vaseline ni avec avec l'huile d'olive. 
par contre pour la visite véto tu arrête d'en mettre jeudi pour que la peau soit bien nette pour le véto.

si ton véto et sympa, il te fera payer une seule consultation !!!!!
par contre il risque fort de faire un raclage : conseillé pour voir si c'est une gale ou une teigne.

elles ont eu une injection ? ou tu parles de la pipette que tu as mise ?

----------


## latinachupeta

racler la peau ???    ::    aie aie j'ai pas envie qu'il leur fasse mal... puis si il est pas specialisé en NAC vous pensez qu'il va faire ca??

LOL pour l'injection ; je  me suit relu et effectivement jme suis trompé, cest juste que jai mis le traitement dans la pipette  et hop la pipette au niveau de la nuque entre les poils !!!

vo mieux que j'attende vendredi alors pour mettre l'huilde d'olive : au niveau des plaies ca risque pas de les bruler??

désolé je pose trop de questions mais ca me fait peur!!!!

----------


## latinachupeta

Walibi peux tu menvoyer la marque de chez le veto en MP car moi jachete habituellement en animalerie je paie 14 /15 euros et cest francodex le gros flacon!

mais bon si cest ce prix la chez le véto autant  l'acheter la bas qu'en animalerie ^^

----------


## walibi

le raclage n'est pas douloureux, il va juste prendre un peu de poil et peau en passant doucement avec une sorte de lame......

même si il est pas spé nac, il doit le faire sinon , tu sors en courant et tu trouves un autre véto !!!!
il va passer ce raclage sous une lampe bleue, la lampe de wood et là il verra si il y a des parasites (ceux de la gale)

vaut mieux en attendant vendredi que tu mettes soit de la vaseline, soit rien du tout.......
mais ne t'inquiète pas ça ne va pas leur faire mal, ça va calmer l'inflammation à cause du désèchement.........

si tu vois des grosses plaies, le mieux serait qu'il les mettent sous antibio pour éviter tout risque d'infection en plus de la désinfection quotidienne. 
le traitement doit durer au moins 10 jours pour être efficace chez le chon.........le nom de l'antibio le plus utlisé chez le chon c'est marbo*cyl FD

voilà tout ça, c'est ce qu'à fait mon véto quand j'ai eu ma première chonne qui sortie d'une animalerie avait une gale bien avancée !!!!!

tu risques d'en avoir pour une petite somme mais le fait d'avoir tarder y sera pour beaucoup !!!!   ::  

tu ne poses pas trop de question, tu veux le bien de tes puces, c'est normal qu'on réponde !!!!!!

ps :  garde ta vitamine C chez le véto ça sera plus cher !!!!!

----------


## latinachupeta

si le véto ne fait pas le raclage , vous pensez que je dois lui demander , et lui dire qu'on men a parler et qu'il faudrait le faire ? parce que jai pa a lui dicter son travail mais bon ...

je suis sure a 99,9% que se soit la gale !! on les a traiter avec le strogold mais si cest pas suffisant il va suremen me dire de devoir attendre avant de refaire un autre traitement !! je rale de pas avoir pensé aux fotos tout a leure jaurai aimé vous montrer pour avoir vos avis, ca me precoupe j'arrete pas dy penser...


je me fai moins de souci pour les males qui sont traités et en bonne santé, ils son bien grassouillé et tout poilu mais mes tris femelles si je les perdais, les trois en plus, pffff j'aurai du mal....

elle sont tellement attachantes...

----------


## latinachupeta

ah j'oubliais le fett qu'il soit pas specialisé en NAC, implique peut etre le fett qu'ile st pas d'anti inflammatoires etc specialisé pr les nac!!!
si cest le cas, jsais pas ou je vais m'en procurer!!!!
cest la galere!!!! il faudrait vraiment des specialistes en  NAC partout !!!!! je comprend pas pourquoi les veterinaires ne font pas de formations la dessus, il y en n'a de plus en plus, donc ca serait bien qu'ils se mettent a la page !!!

----------


## walibi

mon véto habituel n'est pas spé nac mais son premier geste est de vérifier avant de donner un traitement donc le raclage fait partie de la vérification !!!!

mais pour les gros coup durs j'ai la chance d'avoir LE véto spé NAC qui consulte pas loin de chez moi. (45km)........des fois il faut faire pas mal de km pour en voir un mais au final on s'y retrouve car si on va voir 3 ou 4 fois un véto incompétent, on en  aura  pour aussi cher qu'un NAC et on aura fait souffrir l'animal pour rien   ::  

donc raclage obligatoire !!!!!

ensuite, pour un deuxième traitement il faut attendre oui car sinon il y a risque de surdose........

je ne parle pas d'anti inflammatoire mais d'antibiotique pour éviter l'infection...   ::  

ne culpabilise pas, pour le moment, elles sont là et elles ont besoin de toi !!!!!
boostes les avec ce que je t'ai dit tout à l'heure : vit C , banane.........

----------


## Origan

Pour le stronghod, on peut utiliser celui pour chat adulte (une pipette équivaut à trois pipettes chaton, la concentration de la molécule est identique dans les pipettes chat ou chaton). Je dis ça pour ça qui ont une grande troupe à traiter. Financièrement c'est plus avantageux. 
Et il suffit d'acheter aussi une seringue avec aiguille séparée pour aspirer le produit de la pipette et pouvoir doser plus facilement.

Pour la gale, il faut au minimum 2 applications, souvent trois.

Après, je en peux pas te renseigner plus avant, je n'ai pas de CI mais des rats.

----------


## walibi

> Pour le stronghod, on peut utiliser celui pour chat adulte (une pipette équivaut à trois pipettes chaton, la concentration de la molécule est identique dans les pipettes chat ou chaton). Je dis ça pour ça qui ont une grande troupe à traiter. Financièrement c'est plus avantageux. 
> Et il suffit d'acheter aussi une seringue avec aiguille séparée pour aspirer le produit de la pipette et pouvoir doser plus facilement.
> 
> Pour la gale, il faut au minimum 2 applications, souvent trois.
> 
> Après, je en peux pas te renseigner plus avant, je n'ai pas de CI mais des rats.


ouép c'est tout à fait  vrai !!!!!
par contre si je me trompe pas une pipette chat c'est 2 pipettes chaton car l'une fait 1ml et l'autre 2 ml   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Origan

C'est plutôt 0.25 ml et 0.75 ml d'après mes boites.

----------


## Origan

Le 1ml et 2ml, apparemment, ce sont des volumes par pipette mais pour chien (respectivement pour chien de 10 à 20 kg, et pour chien de 20 à 40kg).
Dosage et volume des pipettes trouvés sur ce site : http://www.pfizer-vet.be/service.php?mo ... |sLanguage: (page 5).
La concentration de molécule dans les pipettes chien adulte ne convient pas (du moins, pas aux rats).

----------


## walibi

oups autant pour moi !!!   ::   ::   ::  

je viens de regarder sur mes boites.......
chez moi j'utilise les pipettes chiens car j'ai environ 40 chons !!!! donc mon véto m'a fait une posologie précise, je ponctionne avec une seringue à insuline   ::

----------


## Jessi

waou 40 chons!! je me demande commennt tu fais dis donc, surtout s'ils ont une maladie contagieuse quelle angoisse!

----------


## latinachupeta

bon aujourdhui, ya eu distribution de bétadine , mais la bétadine dh'ier a pas fait grand chose!!!!!

j'ai hate d'etre a vendredi et de les emmer, et a la fois, j'ai peur!! je suis rentré a 18H, donc le temps que je fasse les soisn etc.. quand j'ai pris les photos il faisait sombre dehors, si je peux j'en prendrais d'autres demain et jvous mettrais ca ce weekend !!!!


qui connait la creme SULMIDOL qui est une pommade cicatrisante anitseptique pour chien et chat?
j'en est un tube qu'on m'avait prescrit pour un chon il me semble qui s'était battu et qui avait une plaie!!!

pensez vous que je puisse m'en servirpour les plaies des puces?

----------


## walibi

ne met rien de ce genre sans avis du véto !!!!!
juste désinfecter et sécher en attendant..........

je sais c'est dur de les voir ainsi mais si tu fais de l'automédication, tu risques de faire pire que bien..........

----------


## walibi

> waou 40 chons!! je me demande commennt tu fais dis donc, surtout s'ils ont une maladie contagieuse quelle angoisse!


c'est une organisation draconienne !!!!
pis quand y en a un de malade, c'est isolement, quarantaine, traitement...........

c'est pour cela que si un des miens attrape la gale ou des poux (ça peut arriver après un stress ou encore dans le foin....de paysan) bein je traite tout le monde donc je prends les pipettes chiens   ::

----------


## latinachupeta

hello!!
je viens vous donner des nouvelles de Gucci, Chanel et Cerise !!!


j'étais tres stréssée cet apres midi mais ca s'est bien passé!!

je suis tombé sur une jeune vétéinraire qui a été tres bien : elle a pesé gucci qui fait 750 grammes !
pas tres epaisse mais elle ma dit qu'elle n'était pas maigre malgré ce que j'aipu penser ...

ensuite elle lui a prélevé de la peau et regardé au microscope, comme elle n'arrivait pas bien a voir, elle a prélevé aussi surChanel (les pauvres elles n'ont pas aimé) ! elle voyait pas tellement, elle pense que cest le stogold qui commence a faire effet!!

elle a injecté au trois puces, une petite piqure : ANTIBIO !!!

je dois leur en refaire mais a la pipette et dans la bouche deux fois par jour !! (par contre ne me demandez pas le nom, elle me l'a pas fait acheter elle m'en a donner assez dans une grosse pipette !!!

ensuite elle ma dit bétadine diluée d'eau et a recommencer le strogold!! donc pour els doses c'est 1mL pour un chon de 1kilo!!


je lui est dit que vu l'état j'avais peur de les endormir, mais elle ma dit "Non quand meme pas", donc ca ma rassurer ca veut dire que quand meme c'est pas a l'extreme j'ai pris les choses a temps!!!

donc je pense retourner chez le véto d'ici 1( jours quand meme ..
ce qui me dérange ce sont les plaies, jtrouve que meme avec la betadine c'est un cercle vicieux, elle se grattent donc meme si les croutent de font, elles se les rearrache etc....

----------


## walibi

te voilà rassurée et nous aussi  :lol2: 

tu es tombée sur une véto très bien, elle a fait tout ce qu'il fallait   :Embarrassment: k: 

pour les démangeaisons, c'est normal.
la bétadine assèche les plaies donc ça tire un peu et c'est pour cela que les louloutes se grattent.

maintenant que tu as vu la véto, tu vas pouvoir mettre de la vaseline dessus.
ça coute 3 fois rien en pharmacie.
tu désinfectes avec la bétadine, tu laisses sécher et ensuite tu mets une fine couche de vaseline dessus.
pas de souci si les louloutes lèche la vaseline.

c'est bien pour l'antibio !!!!! c'est sans doute du marbo*cyl FD.
en plus elle est cool la véto car elle aurait pu de te faire acheter le flacon complet mais là elle te donne le necessaire, c'est top !!!!
avec ça, ça va éviter les complications au niveau des plaies. ça va limiter les infections.

surtout pour le strong*hold, tu refais un traitement 10 jours après le premier et par sécurité tu peux en faire un 3ème 10 jours après   :Embarrassment: k: 

caresses à tes puces

----------


## latinachupeta

Justement je lui est demandé a la veto si je ppuvais meur mettre un corps gras pour hydrater elle ma dit qu' il vaut mieux le faire quand les loulouttes auront plus de croutes et qu'yaura la prau plu propre avec moins de plaies sinon avec le corps gras la perte de poil etc ca va faire degoutant surtout que temps quil fait froid je peux pad les laver apres avec le froid ! Ou alors il fut qir je trouve une bassine et que je les laisse avc la vaseline un apres midi entier et qu' ensuite je les lave a l'interieur dans le seau ou encore dans ma baignoire en mettan tres peu d'eau mais le soucis c'est qu' apres elle devrot retourner dehors! Ou que je negocie avec ma mere de les lisser dedan juste la nuit si je les lave dns la journee ! Mais bon les metre au bain avec tous les bobo les croutes c une bonne idee vous pense? Aucune na jamaid pris de bain!!!

----------


## walibi

arf mince en effet.........

chez moi les malades peuvent être à l'intérieur......c'est donc plus simple  :?  :? 

si tu constates, qu'elles se grattent encore fort, faudra voir avec la véto ce que tu peux mettre pour les soulager.

tu parlais de l'argile verte.
ça c'est le top mais par contre après application et séchage de l'argile, il faut retirer la croute d'argile et rincer à l'eau claire.....donc ça aussi c'est impossible à faire   ::  

tu n'as vraiment pas moyen de les rentrer le temps du traitement ?
ça permettrai en plus qu'elle se remplume plus facilement   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## latinachupeta

ma mere voudra jamais ^^ puis j'ai une cage pour l'intérieur mais elle est pas tres grande !!! elle suffit tout juste pour une chonne !!

les plaies sèchent un peu, j'arrete pas de les badijonner de bétadine mais les pauvres leur poil il est trop laid du coup, c'est roux!! mais bon l'esthétique on s'en  fout!! elles se grattent encore mais j'ai l'impression que c'est quand meme moins impressionant!!! puis ca les gratte parce que les croutes se forment !!

----------


## morgane63

Bonjour 
Désolé de faire remonter ce post qui date de bien longtemps; mais ça évitera d'en ouvrir un autre sur le sujet . 
Je suis casiment sûr que mon chon à la gale  ...
C'est une femelle qui est arrivé chez nous hier, cadeau de ma mère à ses petits enfants (cadeau empoisonné) . Elle à le dos bien abîmé, avec des croute et beaucoup de trou de poil . Le gars qui l'a vvendu à ma mère lui a expliqué que ce n'était que des blessures superficielle causé par les autres cobayes qui été dans sa cage; il faut dire que ce gars les élève à la barbare (en clapier béton ou ils sont entassé 8 à 10 chons par clapier) . Bref ma mère nous a ramener cette boule de poil . En regardant ces bobo de plus près et en cherchant sur internet je suis casi sûr que c'est la gale . 
Problème je n'aurais pas de rdv véto avant milieu de semaine prochaine, que puis je faire pour la soulager et éviter la propagation de cette maladie ?

----------


## Houitie

quarantaine stricte à l'écart des autres animaux et en effet véto le plus vite possible. Bien vous lavez les mains et meme les avant bras, changer de fringues en allant le voir etc etc. 
Après les miens viennent d'un sauvetage, ils étaient 40 dans un clapier double et en mauvais état aussi niveau pelage mais pas de gales. Ils gardent de sacrées cicatrice.

----------

